# Latest Iver Johnson Find- Model 90 Road Racer



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2018)

Just acquired is this great example of a nicely preserved, original paint, model 90 Road Racer.  The original paint and pin stripping are in fantastic condition as are the original “Crescent” natural finish wood wheels.  For more pics go to: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_26.html
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh! Shes beautiful! What yr you figure?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Oh! Shes beautiful! What yr you figure?




Hi schwinndoggy,   I'm thinking 1934/35ish............................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## troy boy (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow, Congrats  she is a beauty  Thanks for sharing   Brian


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow! Just Wow!


----------

